# Twin Lakes Tunnel #1 & Roaring Fork River Flow Increase



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

I work for County Government and this was an email sent out late yesterday about Twin Lakes tunnel. I thought I would pass it along. 

The Twin Lakes Company
storage space on the Eastern Slope will be totally full by Saturday
afternoon (approximately). When that happens we will shut off all flow from
the West Slope through the Twin Lakes Tunnel #1 to Twin Lakes Reservoir.
The flow through the Tunnel is presently 600 cfs. The flow through the
Tunnel will probably be less by Saturday afternoon but I do not know how
much less. Once the Tunnel is closed off that flow will be directed into
several streams which lead into the Roaring Fork River.

I just wanted to give you all a heads up on this additional flow which will
be released into the Roaring Fork. I have also contacted the Emergency
Management Coordinator in Pitkin County.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

*Update on Ruedi as of noon 6/9*

Another email I got.....

Although inflow to Ruedi has dropped over the course of the night, it is still running above 1000 cfs. As part of our continuing balance of the inflow and outflow at the reservoir, we will be increasing our releases from the dam to the lower Fryingpan this afternoon. Releases will be made in three steps an hour apart, each increasing by 50 cfs.
The gage below the dam includes Rocky Fork Creek--which is running right around 50 cfs, currently. With Rocky Fork, the increases will read as follows at the Ruedi Dam gage:
1:00: 50 cfs increase from 607 to 657.
2:00: 50 cfs increase from 657 to 707.
3:00: 50 cfs increase from 707 to 757.


----------

